# Is Animal Control just a Furry "Burn Book"?



## Khayyam (Oct 13, 2018)

I've been lurking in this section following a few cows, and the number of actual furries here who come to laugh at other furries suprises me. 

Hi pot, meet kettle; she's black.

Just me?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 13, 2018)

It's a containment area that sooner or later will have the doors barred from the outside and set on fire.


----------



## Guli (Oct 13, 2018)

Self aware furries ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 13, 2018)

Its a board for furry lolcows and furry lolcommunities to be discussed. If you use it to be a dipshit by calling out people you dont like then you arent enjoying it near as much as you should. Laughing is a lot more fun than being angry.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 13, 2018)

Kiwi Farms is also built around spergs laughing at spergs too, so don't be surprised if there are furries laughing at furries.


----------



## Сarcass (Oct 13, 2018)

It`s an obivious honeypot for lolcows, two of the sub`s frequent posters is barely balancing for becoming ones.


----------



## Golden Compass (Oct 13, 2018)

Furries can't help but engage in drama and nothing is more dramatic than one of their own being crucified in an online forum somewhere. 

Some are disillusioned and come to laugh or share information, others are angry and come with PA requests. Then you get the special ones that think Kiwifarms will take a side in an :autism: furry civil war but end up leaving disappointed with shiny new threads of their own.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 14, 2018)

It's furries, I dunno. Sit back and watch them screech at each other for days before they either get halal'd, banned, or they just leave.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 15, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> It's furries, I dunno. Sit back and watch them screech at each other for days before they either get halal'd, banned, or they just leave.



This man speaks the truth, having personally being halal'd. Hasn't left or been banned yet tho, because he's not too much of a problem and sometimes is helpful.

But ye it's like 99.9 percent furries in here.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 15, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This man speaks the truth, having personally being halal'd. Hasn't left or been banned yet tho, because he's not too much of a problem and sometimes is helpful.
> 
> But ye it's like 99.9 percent furries in here.


I mean I don't do shit anymore nowadays besides shitpost.


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm not a furry.


----------



## Audit (Oct 16, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I'm not a furry.


You're only a furry if you unironically post cropped yiff on r/furry_irl.

On-topic: Yes, animal control can be a massive burn list. One of the best cows there, Allen John Jones III, came here trying to raise a private army against some sperg would didn't like his edgy OC's. Needless to say, he got a thread very shortly after stepping foot here.


----------



## BoatSpaceVoid (Oct 29, 2018)

Furries like to do this thing where they go around saying "i'm not this type of furry, i'm just in it for the artwork". They do this as a form of damage-control when people challenge them on their questionable ways. 

All furries are the same, best just to do what @Cuddly Pirate said and watch them fight. Think of it as a form of autist WWE.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 30, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I'm not a furry.



whatever you say, guy with big titty cartoon dog avatar

i guarantee you >50% of the furries in there and on kf in general would be threadworthy if the shoe were on the other foot and it was their internet enemies that came here to talk shit about them rather than the other way around. lie down with people who sexually identify as and/or fuck dogs and you'll wake up with a few fleas on your posting career.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 30, 2018)

It's gonna be a burn book alright


----------



## Manah (Oct 30, 2018)

I haven't read it much, but it sort of makes sense that the people who'd know the most about weird furries are other weird furries.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 16, 2018)

It's a dog-eat-dog world.


----------



## RobinLeach (Nov 17, 2018)

*WOAH BUDDY*
This is KiwiFarms. Trolling and talking shit is COMPLETELY unacceptable. Unless it's someone "({[we]})" don't like. Being a furry degenerate is a crime. Except when you make an account and talk shit with us. 
You'll figure it out eventually kiddo.​


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 17, 2018)

Furfags are disgusting and they all know it.  They also all know that how disgusting they are is hilarious.

This is why so many of them volunteer for the furfag Sonderkommando.


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 12, 2018)

It's all a matter of if you can handle the bants, that's why I have respect for people like Jen and Narp, one's a big troon and the other's a big furfag, but they can laugh at themselves on ocassion. You can be the biggest furfag, troon, gay, communist, muslim, whatever, but as long as you don't act like a spergy idiot about it, few will likely care. It's all a matter of your attitude. You'll be harassed if you make yourself out to be a good target for harassment


----------



## Strelok (Dec 16, 2018)

The entire site is a burn book for people with crippling autism anyway.


----------

